# more pics of wubby



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

View attachment 76519

View attachment 76514

View attachment 76515

View attachment 76516

View attachment 76517

View attachment 76518


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

thats awesome! is that full grown??


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

its only 3 months old, its a dwarf bunny so im not sure if its full grown


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Cute lil guy. Watch all the electrical wires, they love to bite them


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i know, its a pain keeping an eye on him


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

cute little guy


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You should build him a big ass play area so you can let him free and not have to worry about keeping an eye on him 24/7


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> You should build him a big ass play area so you can let him free and not have to worry about keeping an eye on him 24/7
> [snapback]1194952[/snapback]​


i might do that outside, when he gets bigger


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

pretty cool pet you got there


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

A long time a go I had a dwarf rabbit as well, a white one. It was a real pain in the #ss, and he chewed through almost every electrical wire he could find









Except for that, they will make a great pet. And yours is looking so CUTE...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

don't trust that little thing. sure he's cute, but the second you turn your back wubby will be all nibbling on your jugular!

just playing he's very cute


----------

